# cbbt 4/10 report



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

finally a spring day after 2 crappy weeks of weather! so i left work early and picked up jaron for a trip to the first island. finally got launched sumtime in the after noon. the water was fairly nice at least jaron thought so, leaving his waders at home.
<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/launch-copy.jpg">
took about an hour to reach the first island. 
<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/mebypier-copy.jpg">
<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/jaronfishin-copy.jpg">
bumped into a few boaters ( jaron was hungry and thirsty..lol) that all reported no fish. thanks to the boater in the 19ft may craft CC who hooked up the drinks! and offered us a free ride back to the shore, which we declined. then we decide to paddle to second island after this ship passed.
<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/jaronship-copy2.jpg">
after spending most of the day just padddling around it was time for revenge on the togs. after they clowned me last week at the ships, i was gonna catch me one today. went to our super secret tog hole and dropped a line. this was the result, my first ever tog only about 14.5" 
<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/tog2-copy.jpg">
had a few more baits robbed and thought i had another fish on which ended up being a starfish. it was gettin dark so we began the long journey back. i am now tired as hell and ready to hit em again this weekend!


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks for the report. Did you target any flatties out there? Them togs are some bait stealing fools. Congrats on slime on the hands though. 

Skunk


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

SkunkApe said:


> Thanks for the report. Did you target any flatties out there? Them togs are some bait stealing fools. Congrats on slime on the hands though.
> 
> Skunk


no flatties cuz i left my bait at home


----------



## Sledge142 (Jan 11, 2005)

*Togs as bait stealers*

...use strong small circle hooks (about 2-0 or 3-0)...sounds kind of counterintuitive, but it seems to work pretty good...


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

great report guys, are yah goin' next thursday? if so i'm in. where'd yah find the bait?


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

Rockstar said:


> great report guys, are yah goin' next thursday? if so i'm in. where'd yah find the bait?


naw but were headin to the ships sunday for some tog .........bait was from bayside tackle


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

Sledge142 said:


> ...use strong small circle hooks (about 2-0 or 3-0)...sounds kind of counterintuitive, but it seems to work pretty good...


we used live fiddlers with 4/0 tautog hooks, might bring some smaller hooks next time to try out. but i think they will always find a way to get ya! i had one eat everything except the top part of the shell and of course the hook!


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

If anyone would like to share a decent tog rod/reel for the kayak that won't break the bank please let me know... would also be targetting, sheepies, spades, etc. with it.


----------



## DredRum (Oct 24, 2005)

*tog rod.*

chris' bait and tackle on nthe E S has some of those new verticle jigging rods from penn and shimano. the shimano is about 140 and the penns justn at a hundred. both very well made rods. i cant remember the shimano nam but the penn is the torque. they have a lighter one but i would opt for nthe heavier 6-10 oz model. as far as reels go imo youn cant beat an abu 6500. normal handle, the power handle is ill-advised for togging, as speed is far more important than torque.
lee


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

take that rod over to Jesse Buky and have him rebuild it with the carbon fiber butt. its a must for sinsativity


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Kevin I heard Jesse was gettin' out, is this true? What reel is that BTW? I like the torque reels, but they are way too pricey for my blood.


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

hey rock its a daiwa luna. i dont think jesse is geting out of the bisness, ill find out. i know he is having a sale, buy two get one free. custom rods to.


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

he was on the capt reese show talking about the 2 for 1 this saturday.

ken c


----------

